# Overclocking with Gigabyte EP35-DS3R



## P4-630 (May 9, 2008)

Hi guys,

I would like to know how far you can push the fsb speed on a Gigabyte EP35-DS3R, currently my E2200 is running stable at 7x400 (2.8).

FSB:Ram devider 5:6 (or 2.40 in the BIOS).

I have 4x1gb geil pc6400 ultra c4 installed, the ram runs currently at 960MHz 4-4-4-12@2.3V.

Besides the ddr2 voltage all voltages are set at "normal".

I'd like to run the ram overclocked at 1:1, but I also need to increase the fsb above 400 and there I'm having a problem at about 420, the pc does not get to windows and it just restarts again with BIOS default/lower values.


And I tried to run my ram at 1000MHz but I started windows and found out the ram was running at 250MHz (instead of 500(cpuz).
So that did not work either.

If anyone has a gigabyte P35 mobo, I'd like to know how far you were able to push the FSB.


Btw. I'm running a E2200.


Thanks in advance for a reply


----------



## farlex85 (May 9, 2008)

I have the p35-ds3r, I can generally get a window boot at 465 but not much higher, and I get crashes at anything higher than 450. However, I'm pretty sure my problem is my ram, which is budget ram, and has to get high voltages to get there.

You'll need a little bit of a push to the nb voltage (1 or 2 notches), and more importantly in your case the vcore to get higher than 420 fsb. Whats the stock voltage of that chip?

1000mhz is pushing it for most pc6400 ram. Set your divider to 2.0 and start at 400 fsb working your way up. When you get a failed boot, raise your vcore a bit. That should stabalize you, but if you need to raise your nb voltage a little too. 

Do you have the setting for automatic voltages and timings for that board? I would recommend setting those to automatic, and just work on your fsb oc. You can then see what kind of settings your mb sets, and work from there.


----------



## P4-630 (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the reply farlex, yes I have the voltage settings @ "normal" in the bios, exept for the ram. Default vcore e2200 is 1.2V , thats what its at at the bios, it runs stable now at 2.8. If I check with cpuz, the Core Voltage is 1.152V when its idle and when I'm typing this.

How do I know when to set the NB(g)mch or the cpu core voltage higher?
And what about the PCI-E, I'd like to check that at what speed it is running now, but I don't have any tool to see that.

If I set it to 100 which is default, it will reboot.

I see you have a 45nm cpu.

Mine is an 65nm 800fsb cpu


----------



## farlex85 (May 9, 2008)

My cpu is a 65nm, 1333 fsb chip. PCI-E should generally be left at 100. It can sometimes be a way of oc the graphics card, however in the case of the 3870 it should usually be left as is.

You know when to up the voltages when you can't boot, but you know your hardware can do more. As I said, if you set your voltages to auto at first, you will get a better of idea of what you need to do. 

That is a good oc for stock voltage on the chip, but you will need to raise it a bit if you want to hit 3.0 ghz and above. Try upping the vcore a couple of notches, and that should get you to the next level. You probably won't need to raise the nb voltage unless you get around 430 or so (thats about where I need it, but even then, just one notch up gets it to the current 465 max I've reached).

I won't say for sure, but I think this board can get into the upper 400s fsb, perhaps slightly over 500 w/ the right combinations. I don't know for sure, but I think you chip will max somewhere in the upper 3ghz. Don't pump more than a few extra notches into your voltages. You should be able to get an easily stable 450fsb/900mhz ram 1:1 oc. Or at least something around that. Sorry if I couldn't be more help, but even though our boards are similar, its different for every system and you'll just have to experiment to find your happy ground. Hopefully I at least gave you some ideas though..


----------



## tkpenalty (May 9, 2008)

I think it has to do with the limitation of the P3x chipsets... Try running at higher FSB with looser timings (5-5-5-15?).

Then again I think the better clocking P35 chips arent made anymore by intel afaik, with not many of the P35 boards as of late making it past 450....


----------



## P4-630 (May 9, 2008)

I was unable to set the fsb any higher then 430, for some reason it just did not work.
But I was able to overclock my cpu @ 3.2Ghz with NB+ .3 and FSB + .3  400x8 and Vcore at 1.35V, maximum for the E2200, at least thats written on the intel cpu box.
Did some stress testing with everest, was ok. Then I tried 3d mark 06 and it freezed after about 30 seconds, I had to keep the power putten pressed to perform a manual shutdown.

Then I had to take out the battery to clear the BIOS because I was unable to save any other BIOS settings.


My geil pc6400 ultra c4 just can't run @ 1000 MHz c4.
I don't want to set the voltage any higher, according to geilusa website it's working voltage is to 2.3V and I don't want to blow up my new ram sticks yet!

Ok, that may be a little to extreme, but there is a reason that they say "up to 2.3V".

My e2200 is running at 2833MHz (404 x 7) now with the ram devider at 2.40 running stable at 970MHz. The cpu will run at 3Ghz or just a little over it, then I would have to lower the fsb, but I have noticed that the ram performance decreases with a smaller fsb.
The bigger the fsb the better for the ram.

What I did not try yet is to run the geil sticks at the more relaxed c5 timings, then they may run up to 1000Mhz or even higher if I read on several websites.

This board is able to run at "1600 OC" , that is correct, thats what it says on the box, and it does that, so I can't much complain about that.

Just some other brand boards out there will run at a higher fsb as 500, but are most likely higher in price as well.


----------



## farlex85 (May 9, 2008)

Well, a couple of things. Although you can run the am at 2.3v, I would not recommend for a 24/7 oc. Your ram will have a much shorter life if you do. Pull it down to 2.2 or 2.1, and see if you can get it stable there. You should be able to go over 430fsb. Move the multiplier for the ram to 2.0, and maybe up the vcore just a bit (I know it can go higher than 1.35, but check around for some other guides w/ that chip before doing it). 

You get more gain out of faster cpu and fsb, so try to get those as high as you can without stressing the ram too much. Once you get stable a little higher, you can try tweaking the ram. I believe that is what is causing your problem, you seem to be pushing the ram to super-ram levels.


----------



## P4-630 (May 10, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Well, a couple of things. Although you can run the am at 2.3v, I would not recommend for a 24/7 oc. Your ram will have a much shorter life if you do. Pull it down to 2.2 or 2.1, and see if you can get it stable there. You should be able to go over 430fsb. Move the multiplier for the ram to 2.0, and maybe up the vcore just a bit (I know it can go higher than 1.35, but check around for some other guides w/ that chip before doing it).
> 
> You get more gain out of faster cpu and fsb, so try to get those as high as you can without stressing the ram too much. Once you get stable a little higher, you can try tweaking the ram. I believe that is what is causing your problem, you seem to be pushing the ram to super-ram levels.



My system won't post with the ram running 900Mhz @ 2.2V, it just needs 2.3V if I want to let it run over 900MHz.

Here some info from the Geilusa website:


DDR2 Ultra Dual Channel Kit
PC2-6400 DDR2 800MHz,  CAS 4-4-4-12 
　 
Available in 1GB Dual Channel Kit (512MB X 2) Sku# GX21GB6400UDC, 2GB Dual Channel Kit  (1GB X 2) Sku# GX22GB6400UDC 
GeIL OC Certified FBGA 64MB X 8 or 128MB x 8 DDR2 Chips 
Working Voltage : 1.9-2.3V 
240pin, Un-buffered DDR2 DIMM 
Metallic Racing Orange Heat Spreader 
Retail Package 
Life Time Warranty 


I think they would just run fine and at 2.3V and as long as they do on 2.1V as Geil gives life time warranty

This ram is OC Certified, this ram is designed to be overclocked, for people who do not overclock their ram there is the value ram.

"you seem to be pushing the ram to super-ram levels"

In someway, yes But thats what is Geil Ultra ram for

http://geilusa.com/products/showReview/id/65


----------



## farlex85 (May 10, 2008)

lol, if you say so. That is likely the reason for your lower fsb limitations though. I'd say its incredibly unlikely you will ever get pc6400 ram stable at 1000mhz w/ stock timings. At least loosen the timings a bit if you wanna go that high. Initially, in the first post, you said you wanted higher fsb and a 1:1 ratio, and I was trying to help you get there. But hey, if you want the higher ram speeds instead, then you should be happy w/ what ya got.


----------



## P4-630 (May 10, 2008)

I have found that my systems performs not much better when I set the fsb any higher then 400.
Yesterday I had my ram running just a bit over 1000MHz and I noticed that I did not gain any performance since I had to lower the timings for that (c5).

My system is unstable with a fsb higher then 400 (with ram at c4)

The thing is I could not go any higher with the NB voltage to get it stable when cpu running over 3GHz , +0.3 is the highest overvoltage setting in my BIOS , also for the FSB +0.3 .

Maybe it would be stable if I set the cpu voltage over 1.35V in the bios, but I have to read more about that first from other people who did that with an e2200, since the default voltage is just 1.2V and the maximum 1.35V , at least thats what i read on my processor box.

But thanks for the suggestions farlex


----------

